# Eversweet everbearing strawberry plants for sale



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

25 plants for $20. This includes shipping to the lower 48 states.

Plants have nice root systems on them. Info on them says they fruit spring to fall in most of the United States and have medium berries. We are planting them for the first time this year too.

I can accept payments via paypal and they will ship out on the next Post Office business day.

message me with any questions.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

sold out.


----------

